# Freestyle Shooting; 130 Ft; Small Targets



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,

after a long time now a short vid from me again.
Had a bit of time today, the weather was great, the bands where fast








Around 420 fps on a 130 ft range; targets are bottle caps and some cans...






Enjoy!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Amazing shooting as usual Torsten! Those bands really do sound quick as well as being lightning fast


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

You Da Man!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good fun there Man!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Great shooting and I just LOVE the sound of those shot!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Used to play paintball. The sound of the ball whizzing by brings back memories, but we never got 400+ fps out of our markers. Truly amazing accuracy and speed. I admire your skill. Is that theraband black via butterfly? Just amazing.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Torsten!!!!!! Great as usual! I need to see you at the one of the Tournaments over here Bud!!! Save your money for next year!!!!!!! If I hit the lottery,I'll bring everyone in!!!! Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Freaking outstanding!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fantastic shooting!!!! I could not even see a target that small that far away.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! The velocity is apparent the way it passed through the cans at that distance. Entertaining indeed.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Simply Amazing.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

aint heard zip like that since my baseball days, fastball high and tight about 1/8 inch from my nose .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the ball cutting the air is cool, the shooting, extremely impressive. which ss were you shooting?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That was a really cool video! Love the sound it made. One of these days in the future maybe someone will come up with an indestructible
mini cam that could be glued onto some .44 cal balls or something, wouldn't that be neat to see some slingshot ammo whizzing down range?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the future is near, i think we will be looking at "smart" ammo soon


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the sound too!!!


newconvert said:


> I need to see you at the one of the Tournaments over here Bud!!! Save your money for next year!


Gary, that would be REALLY great for me too - to shoot with all you guys from the forum and to have some great days together! Maybe we will meet us in the future.

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great shooting Torsten, you are amazing at long distance
Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Man I can play that in loop, just to listen to the soothing sound of that ammo sizzling by









Outstanding

LGD


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Gadzooks!


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Impressive! I am with Charles on this one, I wouldn't be able to see it that far away.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

When I was a kid we didn't go that far away for holidays.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the sound too - very much









If the bottle cap is hanging infront of a darker background (tree in this case), it is not difficult to see.

And, seriously, those caps are not my usual targets at that distance! Cans are ok for that range. But caps - it is fun to shoot them, yes, but I really get not THAT much hits on them at 40m. Depends on the day`s form...
But if I have some hits - great.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

torsten- are you still shooting 22mm-11mm tapers? what's your taper for 3/8 butterfly draw?"


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

3/8 is like our 9,5mm ammo size.
9,5mm is not very common here in Germany - I use 9mm steel ammo. Actually I only shoot blue TB. And the measurements of my bands for 9mm steel are: 27cm length, from 22mm to 8mm, 3 layers per side. It is nearly a 3:1 taper with a relativly short active band length - and a short band life too...
But a bit more than 120 m/s initial speed - I just like it!
Since a few months I mostly use a nearly 3:1 band taper - for all my ammo sizes. So I can easily get more than 400fps with smaller ammo. I know, it is a bit irrational and I pay for the speed with a lot of Theraband. But it impresses me every time and it is a lot of fun to shoot our little "rubber toys" with such a remarkable performance - almost "air-gun-feeling"...

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the band sizes. Shooting at range is just plain fun. I've been messing about at 80 yds after seeing one of your vids....my biscuits tin is looking pretty hammered now! I'm off out for some more practise.


----------

